# Happy Birthday Josh aka Brainsausage



## Von blewitt (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Josh!
Hope you enjoy your day


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday! If I don't see drunk pics by noon, I'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday! 

You Working?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Josh!

Remember, sometimes working on your birthday will make you feel better than have not. $$$


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy birthdaaaay!!


----------



## harlock0083 (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Bday! Your birthday is the same day is Google! Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## chinacats (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday Josh!

Cheers!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm actually taking the night off for the first time in 10 years. Gonna go watch some poor bastards cook for me for a change


----------



## DevinT (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy birthday, have fun.

Hoss


----------



## mhlee (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy birthday! Eat well, drink more, enjoy the evening, and take a taxi home.


----------



## panda (Sep 27, 2013)

take the next day off, that's a lot more important as you will need it to recover, haha.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 27, 2013)

brainsausage said:


> Thanks guys! I'm actually taking the night off for the first time in 10 years. Gonna go watch some poor bastards cook for me for a change


Rock on! arty2: Happy Birthday!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 27, 2013)

happy birthday


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I like Friday Birthdays, gives you the weekend to sober up from the party 

Stefan


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks again evvybuddy! Just spent the last 5 hours getting the VIP treatment from a very respected(and duly so) local restaurant- 'Hugo's'. One of the top meals I've ever had. My bosses and theirs were kind enough to treat me, and I've rarely been treated so well. Best birthday in quite awhile. And it ain't over yet...


----------



## cclin (Sep 27, 2013)

:hbday:


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 28, 2013)

Aaahhhh the day after the night before!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 28, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> Aaahhhh the day after the night before!



:shots: :dazed::coffeelots:


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 28, 2013)

May you have a speedy recovery


----------

